# Pallets



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

hey guys! I need a bunch of pallets for coffins but I can't find any stores that give them away.  Let me know where you get your pallets! Thanks!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Look on craigslist! I was able to take as much as I could fit in my truck for free.


----------



## PropBoy (Sep 4, 2008)

Try some industrial parks if you have any near you.

By me we have tons of these parks and they give pallets away for FREE, I usually still ask. As sometimes they like to keep the nicer ones, which is fine

-PB


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

try freecycle.com

MY BAD "http://www.freecycle.org"


----------



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

I gOt mine from factorys carpet stores home improvement store and on the side of the road


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

we have a hook up at fed-ex hahah


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

I have a hook up with a shipping company in Queens NY. Pretty much an unlimited supply. The best part is I have a place that recycles them not to far from the house so if I have any whole ones left I get $5 for them.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Drive around a business district that has back alleys, you may find some laying out back. Be sure to ask the business if you can take them.

One day while picking up some 55 gallon steel drums to turn into toxic barrels, I noticed the business next door had a bunch of pallets. I went in and asked them if I could take some, he said, "Take them all!"


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> we have a hook up at fed-ex hahah


did you just call Fed Ex and now they drop them off when they deliver?


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Exactly Warrant...always ask. We go through tons of pallets at work each year (yes I take what i want), but I get peeved when people just pull up and take what they want without asking...people who do ask are very welcome to as many as they want, & I even help them load em up


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

Try lumber yards or something like that I am sure you can find some for cheap I dont know for free though! Good Luck!


----------



## MistressWitch (Feb 20, 2010)

So what are you guys using the pallets for? I saw on one website where they made walls out of them, keeping the whole, but other than that what do you do with them? Is it just a good source of free wood??


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

we got a pallet recycling place where they give 5 bucks per pallet so it's kinda hard to find them here too find out when delivery day is at your local home imp store and tell them why you need them and they will save some for you I get all kinds of stuff that way I got a guy that save old motorcycle stuff for me he thinks I'm strange but I get free stuff


----------



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

I get mine from local furniture stores. Also, I get some from a John Deere dealer. He gets crates in too. Some are coffin size.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

I have the hook up as I work in a distribution center. But all around where I work, places have them available. Check with furniture store and wharehouses. At the pro huant I work with, we used for croud control. Fences to keep guest out of where they aren't supposed to be. But let me tell you, day of screwing them togetherband taking them apart as we are a very large huant.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Mistress Witch Pallets can be used for a multitude of props. My electric chair is made completely out of pallet material, I've made coffins, dragon in a box, evil dog house, some of my guilliotine is made from pallets. I've also made my grave diggers shack out of pallets, I guess the only limit would be your imagination..... oh and the patience to take them apart.


----------



## wickedwitchwest (Jul 23, 2009)

See if there are any industrial equipment suppliers, fabrication or machine shops in your area they may let you have their old ones. That is where I get mine for free.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I always manage to pick up a couple for free each year, but I'm never able to get them apart without messing them up.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

MistressWitch said:


> So what are you guys using the pallets for? I saw on one website where they made walls out of them, keeping the whole, but other than that what do you do with them? Is it just a good source of free wood??


I'm building a coffin and yeah, it's just a good source for free wood.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

IMU said:


> I always manage to pick up a couple for free each year, but I'm never able to get them apart without messing them up.


Use a reciprocating saw with a metal blade and slip the saw down the joins to cut the nails holding the pallet together. The nails are designed to hold very well and have corrugations unlike normal nails.

Once you have got the pallet apart you can use a nail punch to punch the cut end of the nails to the point where you can get them out with a claw hammer or pry bar.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

You might also want to try fencing contractors. If you time it right, and catch them between demo and the dump. Used fence boards are great for making old looking props.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

We have a local recycling center that always has free pallets. I got 30 from there last year.


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

I have to 2nd (or 3rd, 4th,...) industrial parks. I work for a manufacturing company and we just throw them out typically. I usually have a couple extra in my back yard.


----------



## phillipjmerrill (Mar 19, 2009)

*free pallets*

Anyone who lives in or around Smithfield, Utah is welcome to get pallets or scrap wood from me. I manage a warehouse and we are always throwing out tons of wood. My garage is already full.


----------

